# Semi autos and cold



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

When you hunt in freezing and colder temps does one want a gas operates semi or initiera driven? Thanks


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

it really does not matter. Individual preference.


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

maintenance and lube selection are the two biggest factors in autos running good in cold weather.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

well stated professor


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

DO NOT GET A INITIERA DRIVEN shotgun :shake: , GAS ONLY, I have a beretta and it does not jam, I have talked to other poeple that have ID shotgun and they can't stand them.


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

SDMAN said:


> DO NOT GET A INITIERA DRIVEN shotgun :shake: , GAS ONLY, I have a beretta and it has not jammed once, I have talked to other poeple that have ID shotgun and they can't stand them.


OK then.

I have an inertia driven shotgun, a cheap one at that, and have had no issues cold, warm, rainy, muddy, etc. conditions whether it's heavy waterfowl loads or light target loads.

My dad has an expensive gas operated shotgun that has had issues cycling rounds while hunting. I have friends who have issues with their pump action shotguns not cycling rounds.

Does this mean all pumps and gas operated guns are junk, and the only good ones are inertia driven?


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Touche' Fred!!


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Reason I said that is that I have put 12,000 rounds through my Beretta and I have had probably 6 jams :thumb: :thumb: :thumb:  
and my friends Initiera Driven shotgun was jamming all the time, my shotgun shoots from skeets loads to the heaviest goose loads


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Again, it's all about how you take care of your gun. So many guys take their gun right out of the box and start running rounds through it without ever cleaning the packing oils/grease out of the gun. Then they wonder why their gun is gummed up during a dusty september goose hunt.

I've seen gas, inertia, pump, and over/unders all fail in some form. Most of the time it is due to lack of proper maintenance.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

the professor said:


> Again, it's all about how you take care of your gun. So many guys take their gun right out of the box and start running rounds through it without ever cleaning the packing oils/grease out of the gun. Then they wonder why their gun is gummed up during a dusty september goose hunt.
> 
> I've seen gas, inertia, pump, and over/unders all fail in some form. Most of the time it is due to lack of proper maintenance.


X2! well explained. :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ScottEdvin (Apr 29, 2014)

It is necessary that your gun is gas operates semi or initiera driven. It is important that you should do regular maintenance of your gun by oiling and cleaning especially after shooting. There are different cleaning kit available in the gun shop at affordable prices.


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Gas shotguns kick less :thumb:


----------



## cajunsnowchaser (May 6, 2014)

Proper c,eaning and oiling is what will keep that from happening. It does not matter how it operates. i shoot a browning belguim A5 mag duck with a 32in barrel with a fixed full choke. I use this gun on everything i hunt and have been doing so since i was 14 years old and have never had a jam cause of its operating type when it was snowing or freezing and that inculeds here in louisana and where i use to live and hunt in mossori. if your gun jams in cold to freezing temps its because you did not use the proper oil to lube it are you used to much oil when you cleaned and lubed it. Just my 2 cents. Not worth much LOL.


----------

